# dr chronic



## timotay (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone notice how similar attitude and dr chronic are?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 19, 2009)

???


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 22, 2009)

No but I can tell you how different they are. Doc=no seeds/ Attitude=seeds


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 22, 2009)

The US customs seem to be onto the Doc, I ordered from the Doc at 3pm and 9am next morning I had my packet, but im in the UK.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 22, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The US customs seem to be onto the Doc, I ordered from the Doc at 3pm and 9am next morning I had my packet, but im in the UK.


 
Yeah I should have added in the US to my comment


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorrry.....


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 22, 2009)

shhh


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 22, 2009)

Look .... i dont' know if this has been said but please keep posts about the doc and seeds and the USA off the boards. The doc one day is gonna stop completely and yall are gonna be scrounging for someone with big enough nuts to send em to us here. 

The doc has already stated he doesn't intend to send seeds to the usa period anymore.Stop posting about it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 23, 2009)

Why? from what I have read on numerous forums nobody is getting them anyways. Seems to me he needs to get nuts big enough to switch up his horrible stealth method if you ask me. He more or less dicked me aeound and only shipped half my order so I could care less. He didn't even have the decency to answer numerous email about the problem. I have a feeling his attitude is one of "tough luck guys", so my feeling is "tough luck Doc" I don't feel one bit sorry for him.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 23, 2009)

I, personally, have had no issues with Doc at all. I received beans in Jan, about Jan 15th with no issues.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Feb 23, 2009)

I think being on the west coast dr chronic is the one of the best but if you're in the midwest forget about him cause of customs.


----------



## mistisrising (Feb 23, 2009)

All depends where you're at. I'm in the north east us, and I've received many shipments without interception from the doc.


----------



## Dillan (Feb 23, 2009)

Same here i'm in the north east and i just got some beans from the doc 3 weeks ago. was at my door 6 days after i ordered.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 24, 2009)

I have ordered from the doc and received my seeds i have also ordered from Attitude and received my seeds. Problem for me was my order was shipped in two separate packages without notification to me causing me to think only half my order was shipped and when i emailed him about i was told to check the package again... it obviously wasn't there and i did recieve the second half a few days later i just would prefer not to do business with someone that is unaware of things like that. Besides Attitute has a nice selection and their stealth is better. To me it boils down to asking Yourself why would u choose the Doc over Attitude. Of couse given the change that certain things might be out of stock or not available there but to me there's too many different breeders and strains to not decide on something else instead. Oh and i've seen a few posts with people describing the stealth shipping not to be rude but please keep that to yourself, I would like to keep getting my shipments when ordered.


----------



## Dillan (Feb 24, 2009)

I do agree with attitude having better stealth and with all the complaints i have seen lately my last shipment from the doc will most likely be my last. as you can only play with fire so many times before u get burnt.


----------

